# Moving to Spain



## mbower (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello,

Myself and my partner (29 & 26) have decided that the UK is no longer for us. Sick of the weather, the useless government and basically everything to do with the UK.

We both want a new start, ideally around Javea, Costa Blanca in the sun. 

Initially rent a villa to start with, then maybe in a couple of years look to buy. We are lucky really; we have a business that can earn us a living without the need of us being there. All i would have to do i go online a few times a day!

Where do we go from here? This is all very new so obviously never done anything like this before! Don't really know where to start regarding the 'official' moving process.

HELP!!

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mbower said:


> Hello,
> 
> Myself and my partner (29 & 26) have decided that the UK is no longer for us. Sick of the weather, the useless government and basically everything to do with the UK.
> 
> ...


:welcome:.......from Jávea 

you're both Uk citizens, yes?

in that case, since you have work all sorted, pretty much all you have to do is hop on a plane/pack your stuff in a van & move here............ it actually is that simple!!

as you are paying NI in the UK, get in touch with the DWP & ask about form S1 which will get you into the healthcare system here for a limited period

obviously do some recce trips to decide exactly which area you want, look for somewhere to live & sort out the lease - but the 'official' stuff you do when you get here


the 'official' stuff is registering as resident, getting a NIE number & signing on the padrón - get yourself a gestor to sort out tax implications 

if you have a read of the forum you'll find out what all those things mean if you don't already know 

& feel free to fire away with any other questions that come up


----------



## jamerman (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh wow you lucky so and so's We would love to have an online business to fall back on... good for you... what are u waiting for? oh and if you need any extra people to help you log on or make a cuppa then please let us know!!


----------



## mbower (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello, thanks for the quick reply!

Can you recommend a gestor in the Javea area?

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mbower said:


> Hello, thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> Can you recommend a gestor in the Javea area?
> 
> Regards


this is who I use Asesoria Jávea Vera Cruanyes | Laboral, fiscal, mercantil, contable - Moises there speaks English if you need that


----------



## maxwellmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,I too am moving to Spain asap,for all of the same reasons,just really fed-up with various gov decisions and attitudes to various things,which I won't go into! You are very lucky to be able to move more or less straight away,and if I were able to - I'd be there already!! I'm sure we will find differences in the culture/traditions,but at least the Spanish are prepared to fight for their culture/trads,even if we may not like some of them!! Anyway,good luck with your re-location,an' just do it !!!


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

mbower said:


> Hello,
> Sick of the weather, the useless government and basically everything to do with the UK.


Well, at least you have a income source, unlike most of the posts I see on this forum of 'wanabee' expats..

We're 'retired' but in our early 50's and want to move to me closer to family in UK and as described life in the sun.. (sleeting here today) 

You're comment about sick of 'useless government' doesn't just apply to UK.. I think that goes for pretty much most of the planet!!
One of the other reasons for our move... At least in Spain we won't be able to understand the B.S. coming outta the politicians mouths!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Goldeneye said:


> Well, at least you have a income source, unlike most of the posts I see on this forum of 'wanabee' expats..
> 
> We're 'retired' but in our early 50's and want to move to me closer to family in UK and as described life in the sun.. (sleeting here today)
> 
> ...


I do 


I'd recommend listening to them though, if you're trying to learn Spanish - most of them speak reasonably slowly & clearly!!


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

I found this a useful read......


*Why Does Relocation To Spain Go Wrong?*
By Nick Snelling 


Moving to Spain and relocating to Spain is a major life-changing decision and event, so why is it that many people who relocate and move to Spain very quickly end up moving back to their home country?

Within three years 30% of Brits have already moved back. In the article below we examine why moving to Spain goes wrong for the majority of people and in doing so we help you decide if moving to Spain on a permanent basis is really right for you and your family. Knowledge is power and knowing why people fail to settle successfully in Spain could make your transition easier.

For more click on the url.
Why Moving To Spain Goes Wrong For Many Expats


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Not wishing to be negative, but IMO it is foolish to move to Spain simply because you're sick of the UK and its government - Spains government and policies are no better and Spain is in total disarray at the moment, its not as finacially secure. Everything you dislike about the UK and more will be found alive and well in Spain. The only difference is that you will be a foreigner, you wont understand the language and unless you are paying into the Spanish system you wont be eligible for any health care or SS assistance

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Not wishing to be negative, but IMO it is foolish to move to Spain simply because you're sick of the UK and its government - Spains government and policies are no better and Spain is in total disarray at the moment, its not as finacially secure. Everything you dislike about the UK and more will be found alive and well in Spain. The only difference is that you will be a foreigner, you wont understand the language and unless you are paying into the Spanish system you wont be eligible for any health care or SS assistance
> 
> Jo xxx


all true - but _this poster _is financially secure & will be bringing benefits to the country - simply by spending his earnings here, which is what Spain needs atm

also, it would probably be beneficial (if not required :confused2: not sure about that, that's what gestors are for) for them to register as autonomo, so they will be paying SS & therefore eligible for healthcare


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> all true - but _this poster _is financially secure & will be bringing benefits to the country - simply by spending his earnings here, which is what Spain needs atm
> 
> also, it would probably be beneficial (if not required :confused2: not sure about that, that's what gestors are for) for them to register as autonomo, so they will be paying SS & therefore eligible for healthcare


True, I just wanted to point out that folk who are moving to Spain simply because they are fed up with the UK and its government need to know that Spain isnt any better..... and its cold in the winter lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

maxwellmouse said:


> Hi,I too am moving to Spain asap,for all of the same reasons,just really fed-up with various gov decisions and attitudes to various things,which I won't go into! You are very lucky to be able to move more or less straight away,and if I were able to - I'd be there already!! I'm sure we will find differences in the culture/traditions,but at least the Spanish are prepared to fight for their culture/trads,even if we may not like some of them!! Anyway,good luck with your re-location,*an' just do i*t !!!


NO, don't just 'do it' unless you can afford to live in Spain without needing to work. Unless you have a good pot of dosh 'just do it' is a fantastic and quick method of ending up on your ass without a pot to pee in and at the back of the queue in a UK benefit office which is what happens to so many folk these days sadly who 'just do it' and indeed to others who planned well but fell foul of an economy in dire straits..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> True, I just wanted to point out that folk who are moving to Spain simply because they are fed up with the UK and its government need to know that Spain isnt any better..... and its cold in the winter lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


true again.............. the most likely to succeed are those who want to BE somewhere, rather than those who want to GET AWAY from somewhere

it is warming up a bit now - though we do have rain forecast for Easter - it always rains at Easter.....

a friend of mine though, has just a couple of days ago returned to live in the UK after a year of living in Spain - her little boy asked her this morning if the sun ever comes out in England 


bob_bob said:


> NO, don't just 'do it' unless you can afford to live in Spain without needing to work. Unless you have a good pot of dosh 'just do it' is a fantastic and quick method of ending up on your ass without a pot to pee in and at the back of the queue in a UK benefit office which is what happens to so many folk these days sadly who 'just do it' and indeed to others who planned well but fell foul of an economy in dire straits..


you're right - but the OP of this thread _*is*_ in the lucky position of not having to look for work


----------



## maxwellmouse (Apr 4, 2012)

*just do it!*

Hi again,yes I do agree with Bob-Bob,it was a bit "flippant",but I was commenting more about their lucky situation. I did read the link about moving to Spain,some really good points. Fortunately I don't have to consider my partners feelings,(ain't got one!!) This couple seem to have thought about it.I too will be looking at various areas,cos I haven't lived in Spain before. I have been reading various articles on this and other forums,and without exception they all point out the difficulty of finding work,and the rising unemployment,which I believe is running at about 26%. Another point is speaking the language,which I believe,is an absolute must. More so in my case because I am looking to buy further inland,where English isn't spoken to the same degree as the coastal areas. To be honest I still haven't made my mind-up,there is so much to take into consideration. I don't think I will have a big pot of money available after I buy a property....but I can be very frugal!!!!:confused2:


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Problem with flippant remarks is they can be picked up by people flicking through threads... don't move anywhere without real in depth planning including a safety plan to get out of dodge if it hits the fan for you.


----------

